# Pergtamp



## DavidBondy

Here is a photo showing the Pergtamp alongside the Torr Goldfinger Trapez. You'll see that the Perg is flat and has much sharper edges - they will need care not to damage them.

View attachment 8632


In use, it feels great in the hand (possibly more comfortable for me than the Torr) and I do like the Jarrah wood handle. I made a double espresso and found that the Perg leaves fewer grounds on the walls of the basket (this is Matt's rationale for the tamper I think), being 58.5mm I suppose that that is to be expected. I used an 18g ridged VST basket loaded with 17g of dark-roasted Old Brown Java, ground fairly fine on the Versalab. I nutated and tamped relatively lightly so as not to choke the machine. The polish was very, very smooth, perhaps a little smoother visually than the Torr.

Did it taste any different? I don't really think so! It may have had a little more crema, it may have turned blonde later but that is very subjective. The next thing will be to prepare two shots, one with the Perg and one with the Torr and then measure them with the refractometer. I don't expect much difference.

Still, it is always good to have new stuff to play with isn't it?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Refract it Bondy , refract it .

Two shots , same dose , same out , different tamps .

Give me the yields ......

GIVE ME THE YIELDS


----------



## DavidBondy

Some of us also have a day job Boots! All in good time!


----------



## DavidBondy

In response to a question asked by PM. The tamper base is threaded (like Reg Barber's) and the thread size is quite small so neither a Torr (where the handle is threaded) nor a Reg Barber handle will fit.


----------



## DavidBondy

Here's another photo (trying to get the bokah effect!).

View attachment 8634


----------



## charris

DavidBondy said:


> In response to a question asked by PM. The tamper base is threaded (like Reg Barber's) and the thread size is quite small so neither a Torr (where the handle is threaded) nor a Reg Barber handle will fit.


I think you can use Pullman handles. There is a very nice nice checkboard one which i like a lot.

View attachment 8635


----------



## coffeechap

Is it a nicer polish than the titanium torr? Jens should have the pergr crusher ready at the end if the month at a lot less money!


----------



## Xpenno

Sooooo tempted by one of these, I love the way they look and Matt Perger's autograph is just the icing on the cake


----------



## garydyke1

Ah the EK specific tamper , yayyyyyyy


----------



## DavidBondy

coffeechap said:


> Is it a nicer polish than the titanium torr? Jens should have the pergr crusher ready at the end if the month at a lot less money!


If you're talking about the construction polish, I think it is a different type of stainless steel and it really has a mirror finish. If you're talking about the puck polish it does seem to give a smoother polish. How well that will last with the abrasion of coffee only time will tell.

Having bought the Pergtamp (ever in pursuit of the zeitgeist!), I don't think that Jens needs to do much to the Trapez, just "square off" the corners. Also, I am not sure that Jens Trapex Goldfinger is actually 58.4mm. I don't have a micrometer but it is a lot looser in the VST basket than the Perg which purports to be only .1mm larger.


----------



## Mrboots2u

And make it flat base .....


----------



## coffeechap

.15 bigger, the torr gf trap is def 58.4, the new one gas flat base sharp edge and is trap


----------



## Xpenno

First dibs if you decide to sell?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

coffeechap said:


> Is it a nicer polish than the titanium torr? Jens should have the pergr crusher ready at the end if the month at a lot less money!


Bring it on Dave


----------



## Thecatlinux

Looks like a lovely piece of kit but it has got a hefty price tag


----------



## DavidBondy

Xpenno said:


> First dibs if you decide to sell?


Noted Spence!


----------



## gman147

Perger is trying to patent the action of pressing grounds into a flat plane in a portafilter! Haha


----------



## MWJB

gman147 said:


> Perger is trying to patent the action of pressing grounds into a flat plane in a portafilter! Haha


I don't think so, there were already patented tampers...& no doubt will be more, like anything else.


----------



## gman147

Lol, mate I wasn't being serious


----------



## Charliej

He's actually trying to patent the trapez shape with a taper of 2mm.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I've had this on loan from the ever generous mr Bondy this week.

I'm not going to get Into a debate about is it worth the price ( Is any of my high end coffee feat value for money ? ) and I can't compare it to what Jens might produce at whatever point he make it ....( come on Jens )

So I'm not advocating you all go and buy one , just gonna give you some general views on what its been like to use ..

It's very well made , from the photos I didn't think I'd like the handle design , but it fits in my hand very nicely.

It's fits the vst basket very well , very well indeed .

It polished and leaves and super smooth clean puck . There are no grounds around the edge of the basket ever . The edge is sharp as described ...

I took it to a cafe to use earlier in the week , general scorn from the baristas at its arrival. After a few uses they didn't touch their Pullman flat or reg barber for the rest of the night .

Extraction Yield wise ...not done enough to qualify a scientific response . At the cafe we were using a strada EP on a a set profile over about 3 shots the extraction yield was 0.2-0.6. Higher than the Pullman used previously for 2-3 shots . This could be due to other factors of course .

Would I like one ( goddam yes I would )

Would I buy one ( it's just too rich for me at moment , I wanna see if Jens can match it )

If he can't , then I will be sorely tempted ...

Caveat - this is designed for best results with vst/ la marzocco baskets by the way

I have it for a few more days so I'll try and refract some shots here too if I get the chance this weekend .


----------



## Neill

I briefly had my hands on one last night. Lovely piece of kit. Would I buy one? No. Too expensive. I also think that I could increase yield by improving my technique. Yield aside, could you taste the difference?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Neill said:


> I briefly had my hands on one last night. Lovely piece of kit. Would I buy one? No. Too expensive. I also think that I could increase yield by improving my technique. Yield aside, could you taste the difference?


That's a whole different question Neil

Can I taste a difference between shots of different yields or made with different tampers ...

The shots at the cafe i didn't make ( someone way better than Me did, not hard in know )

In general better made higher yield shots taste better to me but again depends on the grinder

When we were testing at the cafe we drew some of the shot off and put it in a separate vessel while it was cooling we then tasted it before we knew the results ......we did this with side by side shots .

Agree that training is money better spent if you want to get better

And none of the above counts if you don't have a sold technique or decent grinder to start with or good baskets or good coffee .

It's not a magic bullet same as an espro tamper isn't or a torrid pitcher

No replacement for great basic technique and a good grinder .

I'd move up the burrs leagues before getting one of these as a recipe for better coffee ...

We are talking to a group that has no end of expensive tampers all ready though ....


----------



## garydyke1

Cant wait to get my hands on one


----------



## DavidBondy

Personally, I don't see the Pergtamp as THAT expensive! Everyone is focussing only on the costs. It seems perverse to me that people are delighted to fork out two grand on a coffee machine, sometimes as much again on a grinder then baulk at a tamper which is only fifteen or so pounds more than what they can buy locally.

I bought all my Reg Barbers directly from him because the UK importers were simply unable to supply to my specifications. The last one I bought (56.4mm brass) cost me CAD180 (£99) + import duty and VAT of about another £20 so that is more expensive than a Perg. Even buying a Reg Barber from Coffee Hit would cost you in the region of £90 delivered.

Like most here, I got my Torr Goldfinger Trapez from CC and (with a wooden handle and postage) I don't think that I got a lot of change from £90! Were I to have bought all three of my Torrs directly from Jens then (for example) the Titan Goldfinger is €155 (including postage) which is actually £123! We are all very lucky that CC is able to supply these at a discount. This may become true later of the Perg - who knows?

So, I think £110 sent from down-under is actually not too bad! It is certainly a nice bit of kit and I really like the cleanness of the basket and the quality of the puck (as Boots has mentioned above). I feel that it is worth it! Let the flaming begin!

David


----------



## 4085

Wait until the Chinese sweat shops copy them and they will be on ebay for £11.99


----------



## Neill

DavidBondy said:


> Personally, I don't see the Pergtamp as THAT expensive! Everyone is focussing only on the costs. It seems perverse to me that people are delighted to fork out two grand on a coffee machine, sometimes as much again on a grinder then baulk at a tamper which is only fifteen or so pounds more than what they can buy locally.
> 
> I bought all my Reg Barbers directly from him because the UK importers were simply unable to supply to my specifications. The last one I bought (56.4mm brass) cost me CAD180 (£99) + import duty and VAT of about another £20 so that is more expensive than a Perg. Even buying a Reg Barber from Coffee Hit would cost you in the region of £90 delivered.
> 
> Like most here, I got my Torr Goldfinger Trapez from CC and (with a wooden handle and postage) I don't think that I got a lot of change from £90! Were I to have bought all three of my Torrs directly from Jens then (for example) the Titan Goldfinger is €155 (including postage) which is actually £123! We are all very lucky that CC is able to supply these at a discount. This may become true later of the Perg - who knows?
> 
> So, I think £110 sent from down-under is actually not too bad! It is certainly a nice bit of kit and I really like the cleanness of the basket and the quality of the puck (as Boots has mentioned above). I feel that it is worth it! Let the flaming begin!
> 
> David


Ah, I may have been wrong. I had it in my head it was more than that. It's still a fair bit of cash to spend when I already have a goldfinger. It depends on what the worth comes from. Is it because it's a really nice tamper (I think yes) or is it because it increases yield (it does seem to do that). Thing is, the increased yield is surely only useful to people who have really nailed the rest of their prep. I don't include myself in that group.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Neill said:


> Ah, I may have been wrong. I had it in my head it was more than that. It's still a fair bit of cash to spend when I already have a goldfinger. It depends on what the worth comes from. Is it because it's a really nice tamper (I think yes) or is it because it increases yield (it does seem to do that). Thing is, the increased yield is surely only useful to people who have really nailed the rest of their prep. I don't include myself in that group.


Plus one......

My tests proven nothing on whether it does or doesn't increase yield to be honest. Just letting you know what happened when we used it


----------



## DavidBondy

Neill said:


> Ah, I may have been wrong. I had it in my head it was more than that. It's still a fair bit of cash to spend when I already have a goldfinger. It depends on what the worth comes from. Is it because it's a really nice tamper (I think yes) or is it because it increases yield (it does seem to do that). Thing is, the increased yield is surely only useful to people who have really nailed the rest of their prep. I don't include myself in that group.


Very, very good question Neill. I lent mine to Boots before I had the chance to look at the refractometer readings. I won't do that until my M3 is back from Frank.

Why do I like it so much? I really like the way it prepares and dresses the puck surface. I got cleaner pucks out (after extraction) than with the Torr Trapez Goldfinger.

I really bought it more because I wanted to see for myself what all the fuss was about.

Will I buy the Torr equivalent when he starts making it? No! I will give that a miss!

David


----------



## Neill

I'll be interested to see how they get on with it in established. I'm sure they'll be running it through their refrac.


----------



## coffeechap

DavidBondy said:


> Very, very good question Neill. I lent mine to Boots before I had the chance to look at the refractometer readings. I won't do that until my M3 is back from Frank.
> 
> Why do I like it so much? I really like the way it prepares and dresses the puck surface. I got cleaner pucks out (after extraction) than with the Torr Trapez Goldfinger.
> 
> I really bought it more because I wanted to see for myself what all the fuss was about.
> 
> Will I buy the Torr equivalent when he starts making it? No! I will give that a miss!
> 
> David


The interesting thing will be if the torr variant is as good (which I am pretty sure it will be) it will certainly be a lot cheaper as Jens has stated a base and standard handle will be 65 euro so around 55 euro with the discount applied which in essence is sub £50 delivered! Downside is he still hasn't made them YET


----------



## jeebsy

Will the be available as base only?


----------



## Neill

coffeechap said:


> The interesting thing will be if the torr variant is as good (which I am pretty sure it will be) it will certainly be a lot cheaper as Jens has stated a base and standard handle will be 65 euro so around 55 euro with the discount applied which in essence is sub £50 delivered! Downside is he still hasn't made them YET


Would my goldfinger handle fit the new base or would that make it very short? Maybe that's a silly question since it hasn't been made!


----------



## coffeechap

It will be available as base only, the gf handle will fit, you will just have to add a washer to increase the height.


----------



## DavidBondy

coffeechap said:


> It will be available as base only, the gf handle will fit, you will just have to add a washer to increase the height.


Washer! I still need an 8mm brass one!


----------



## coffeechap

I know mr bondy and when I return you can have yours


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Plus one......
> 
> My tests proven nothing on whether it does or doesn't increase yield to be honest. Just letting you know what happened when we used it


Yield = liquid out. Hopefully Pergtamp doesn't change this

extraction % = the bits of the liquid out we are interested in. Hopefully Pergtamp changes this


----------



## Mrboots2u

EY then GD


----------



## gman147

I think the very fact it cleans the sides should/will equate to having a higher ext %. Albeit possibly very minimal.

If you compress e.g 18g in a VST and miss the sides then perhaps you're only compressing 17.9xxxx (est) Whereas with the 58.55mm sharp edge tamper, you should be able to in theory compress closer to the total basket volume.


----------



## DavidBondy

gman147 said:


> I think the very fact it cleans the sides should/will equate to having a higher ext %. Albeit possibly very minimal.
> 
> If you compress e.g 18g in a VST and miss the sides then perhaps you're only compressing 17.9xxxx (est) Whereas with the 58.55mm sharp edge tamper, you should be able to in theory compress closer to the total basket volume.


I think that that is Matt's entire hypothesis! The $64,000 question of course is "does it taste any different?" From my point of view (and I only played with to for a couple of days before lending it to Mr B), the jury's still out on that one.

I will not be able to make any really meaningful (refractometer) tests myself until my M3 gets back from Frank.

Still, it is always a lot of fun to play with new stuff - at least I find it to be fun!


----------



## DavidBondy

A lot of folks have commented that the PergTamp is very expensive. Well .... I notice that Bella Barista now have the regular Pullman tampers in stock. This one (probably the top of the range):

View attachment 8908


Is £189 plus postage! It is very, very attractive but even I (tamper hoarder that I am!) couldn't run to that!


----------



## Charliej

DavidBondy said:


> A lot of folks have commented that the PergTamp is very expensive. Well .... I notice that Bella Barista now have the regular Pullman tampers in stock. This one (probably the top of the range):
> 
> View attachment 8908
> 
> 
> Is £189 plus postage! It is very, very attractive but even I (tamper hoarder that I am!) couldn't run to that!


That's stock they've had in for a while now, no wonder at that price, but that is one of an increasingly rare tamper as Greg Pullman himself no longer makes them he retired and sold the business name on, and the Coffee Hit ones ( 2 fairly plain ones at £179) are old stock made by Greg. He sold off all his stock and odd bases and handles on Coffeesnobs ages and ages ago.


----------



## charris

Charliej said:


> That's stock they've had in for a while now, no wonder at that price, but that is one of an increasingly rare tamper as Greg Pullman himself no longer makes them he retired and sold the business name on, and the Coffe Hit ones are old stock made by Greg. He sold off all his stock and odd bases and handles on Coffeesnobs ages and ages ago.


Charlie,

what are the differences between old and new pullmans? The one posted by David is from Bella Barista and you can also get it from the pullman website.


----------



## Thecatlinux

DavidBondy said:


> A lot of folks have commented that the PergTamp is very expensive. Well .... I notice that Bella Barista now have the regular Pullman tampers in stock. This one (probably the top of the range):
> 
> View attachment 8908
> 
> 
> Is £189 plus postage! It is very, very attractive but even I (tamper hoarder that I am!) couldn't run to that!


Is is that just this week or never....?

Never say never MR Bond


----------



## Charliej

The difference is I guess that the old ones were made by Greg Pullman himself with all the skill and reputation he has. He retired and sold the business to someone else, so my best guess is that as they are still allowed the claim the Australian Made label, which is very strictly enforced) they are most likely contracted out to someone. Australia is full of small businesses who make a living carrying out smallish contracts such as machining wood and metal so there won't be Greg's personal input anymore which is what gave them their reputation.


----------



## Guest

Looks like everyone is abandoning the durability, precision, ergonomics and are now perplexed with aestetics....

We are all a bunch of artists ;D


----------



## aaronb

Now available from HasBean at £99.50

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/pergtamp


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Got the chance to play with one last week at chez Boots - precision fit for VST baskets. Have ordered one.


----------



## dsc

If anyone wants a base which fits the VST basket (your particular one, not generic) give me a shout, I'm guessing it will be less than £50 for whatever shape you want. In the end it's a lump of metal with a very simple shape, no idea where the £190 price tag came from (or the patent for that matter), unless the wood is something super fancy.

Regards,

T.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The razor edge seems to make a difference to it ( subjective )

So you'd need to match that and the dimension rather than just a size

Price is comparable to other celeb barista tampers ( John Gordon for example )

Yes as with alot of things in coffee ( and things I have bought ) price is ludicrous, but as with a lot of things it's not just the cost of the metal that's in the price

I bought one for myself , I've not really bigged it up on here as I agree for a tamper it's mucho mucho money ...and I wouldn't want anyone to buy one based on what i say or not . Plus these things are quite personal for a lot of people and go beyond the functionality of the item ( Bondy where are u )

But I wanted one , after using one, so I bought one and try not to think about the relative cost ( same with l1 , EK, refract etc ) .

And it's not £190


----------



## dsc

What razor edge? got a photo of the bottom? anything can be matched, just a matter of measuring.

In this case I can't really see anything super innovative to validate the crazy price. These are probably knocked out on a CNC machine, so it takes a few minutes to make one, the more you make the cheaper it is. I understand if each one was made on a manual lathe to match each individual basket, but I hardly doubt it is.

How much is it then? Oh yeah, £100, a bit better then.

T.


----------



## Mrboots2u

dsc said:


> What razor edge? got a photo of the bottom? anything can be matched, just a matter of measuring.
> 
> In this case I can't really see anything super innovative to validate the crazy price. These are probably knocked out on a CNC machine, so it takes a few minutes to make one, the more you make the cheaper it is. I understand if each one was made on a manual lathe to match each individual basket, but I hardly doubt it is.
> 
> How much is it then? Oh yeah, £100, a bit better then.
> 
> T.


Well there you go then tom , next business idea for you

Set yourself making tampers ...after the grinder though .

I don't have it with me , it is " sharp " to the touch

Jens at Torr is trying to match these as we speak I believe

Don't think he's managed to knock em off in a few minutes though


----------



## dsc

Depends what he uses, as I said, a manual lathe will require more work.

Sharpness on the bottom edge is simple (or simply sloppiness if you forget to take the edge off), so again no magic tricks here. I think Reg Barber had some videos showing how the bases are done on a CNC.

T.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Don't think the Pergatamp is that outrageously priced - Pulman, Barber, VST are all up there. Jens (Cafekultur) offers some decent deals but the list price of a Goldfinger is 119 euros.


----------



## coffeechap

I think the difference will be that (when Jens finally gets them done) a standard handle tirr 58.5 flat trap will be 65 euros or about 55 quid


----------



## 7493

I think I'll wait for Jens...


----------



## garydyke1

Boom ! http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/pergtamp


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Well, the Pergatamp comes in cheaper by some margin compared to the Pullman Barista and certainly matches it in terms of quality of materials used and build.


----------



## garydyke1

I have picked myself one up today . Luckily its exactly the same height as my previous Torr XS + brass spacer and the grip/hand position is pretty similar.

Will see if I notice even more delicious espresso


----------



## jeebsy

Refrac! Refrac!


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Refrac! Refrac!


EK not here


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Definitely - going to check it against a Reg Barber - should be interesting.


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> EK not here


I'll look after your refrac while you go EK hunting then


----------



## Xpenno

Bootsie let me have a go on his last week. I couldn't fault it TBH, I already loved the look from the pics, the fit and finish was perfect and the finished puck... well I nearly shed a tear.


----------



## Xpenno

I think the only downside to this thing is that there wasn't any room for the Perger mugshot on it. I was hoping that it would make it on there somewhere.


----------



## jeebsy

Did you check the bottom of the base?


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> Did you check the bottom of the base?


Yes but alas, all I could see was my own fair reflection.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Tamper tamper on the floor , who is the fairest barista of them all....


----------



## Phil104

And then, there was a knock at the door and a kindly old lady offered the fairest barista a lovely apple; little did the fairest barista realise that it contained an espresso shot from starbucks....


----------



## Xpenno

Phil104 said:


> View attachment 9278
> And then, there was a knock at the door and a kindly old lady offered the fairest barista a lovely apple; little did the fairest barista realise that it contained an espresso shot from starbucks....


And the fairest barista's taste buds went to sleep for 1000 years....


----------



## Xpenno

Seriously though, why would the old lady do this to the Barista. I think she has real issues and might need to seek professional help. I mean there's low and then there is this.... Why old lady, WHHYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## Charliej

To answer Tom's earlier question the patent in relation to the Pergtamp is for a tamper with a flat base and a 2mm trapezoid edge i.e. the taper from bottom to top edge is 2mm, when placed next to a Torr trapez tamper the taper on the Pergtamp is very subtle, but I don't believe the edge on the base is any sharper than that on my black ceramic based Knock Heft 58.35 mm taper.


----------



## jeebsy

It's RAZOR sharp. Have you not read the blurb? THat means you could SHAVE with it.

Matt Perger actually shaves his own lovely wee face with a Pergtamp, not a razor.


----------



## AndyS

dsc said:


> In the end it's a lump of metal with a very simple shape, no idea where the £190 price tag came from (or the patent for that matter), unless the wood is something super fancy.


Yes, the pergtamp is a lump of metal but it's a lump of 400 series stainless steel.

The 400 series steels include knife steels, the hardness and sharpenability of which could come in handy when you decide to shave with your tamper (as Boots does every morning)!


----------



## Mrboots2u

AndyS said:


> Yes, the pergtamp is a lump of metal but it's a lump of 400 series stainless steel.
> 
> The 400 series steels include knife steels, the hardness and sharpenability of which could come in handy when you decide to shave with your tamper (as Boots does every morning)!


You worked out the real reason I bought one


----------



## Mrboots2u

Charliej said:


> To answer Tom's earlier question the patent in relation to the Pergtamp is for a tamper with a flat base and a 2mm trapezoid edge i.e. the taper from bottom to top edge is 2mm, when placed next to a Torr trapez tamper the taper on the Pergtamp is very subtle, but I don't believe the edge on the base is any sharper than that on my black ceramic based Knock Heft 58.35 mm taper.


 I think mine came quicker ordered from oz than they do from scotland though .....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Charliej said:


> To answer Tom's earlier question the patent in relation to the Pergtamp is for a tamper with a flat base and a 2mm trapezoid edge i.e. the taper from bottom to top edge is 2mm, when placed next to a Torr trapez tamper the taper on the Pergtamp is very subtle, but I don't believe the edge on the base is any sharper than that on my black ceramic based Knock Heft 58.35 mm taper.


Bring your ceramic Knock Heft round and we'll compare it to the Pergatamp.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

jeebsy said:


> It's RAZOR sharp. Have you not read the blurb? THat means you could SHAVE with it.
> 
> Matt Perger actually shaves his own lovely wee face with a Pergtamp, not a razor.


Wrong there jeebsy, MP has evolved beyond the need to shave - anywhere.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> I think mine came quicker ordered from oz than they do from scotland though .....


Thought they were made in Scotland.


----------



## jeebsy

The Systemic Kid said:


> Wrong there jeebsy, MP has evolved beyond the need to shave - anywhere.


The pergtamp is ever so slightly radioactive and shaving with it kills the hair follicles. That's also what turns the user in to an über barista when they get angry


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Have heard some worrying rumours that it can affect hormone levels leading to some pretty unforeseen consequences.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Like this

View attachment 9280


----------



## The Systemic Kid

This is what happened to me after a brief session on Boot's Pergatamp last week. Thinking of suing.


----------



## MarkyP

Should we move this to the shaving thread now?


----------



## MWJB

Charliej said:


> To answer Tom's earlier question the patent in relation to the Pergtamp is for a tamper with a flat base and a 2mm trapezoid edge i.e. the taper from bottom to top edge is 2mm, when placed next to a Torr trapez tamper the taper on the Pergtamp is very subtle, but I don't believe the edge on the base is any sharper than that on my black ceramic based Knock Heft 58.35 mm taper.


Have you seen the patent?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Believe the Pergatamp says, 'patent pending'.


----------



## MWJB

The Systemic Kid said:


> Believe the Pergatamp says, 'patent pending'.


That's not relevant to the content of the claim, it's just notice that an application as been filed. The design, when the patent is issued, will be protected back to the application date.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Well, here it is

View attachment 9281
View attachment 9282


View attachment 9283


Beautifully made and perfect weight. First shot I pulled choked the LI despite everything being the same - dose and tamp. Backed off the grind quite a bit on the next shot which was much nearer the mark. Really is the dog's bollocks.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Box it came in was rather intriguing too

View attachment 9284


Wonder where they are made??


----------



## Beanosaurus

The Systemic Kid said:


> Beautifully made and perfect weight. First shot I pulled choked the LI despite everything being the same - dose and tamp. Backed off the grind quite a bit on the next shot which was much nearer the mark. Really is the dog's bollocks.


Did you do any nutating?


----------



## Guest

Ummm, Nutating nope

But Staub.... yes (for me when pulling on Linea MP 1 group)


----------



## Guest

Nice box and very beautiful tamper.....

Convex or Flat base?


----------



## Beanosaurus

RayTCoffeePro said:


> Ummm, Nutating nope
> 
> But Staub.... yes (for me when pulling on Linea MP 1 group)


Eh?? Wasn't asking you, Ray!

Also: Pergtamp


----------



## Guest

Beanosauras,

Chipping in two cents that belonged to me


----------



## jeebsy

Does it come with the stand?


----------



## coffeechap

its flat and more than likely nutating as is the usual need on the ek43


----------



## jeebsy

Any update on the Jenstamp, Dave?


----------



## Guest

Nice stuff.....

Carl Staub is the man which created Staub tamping......

I kinda like his tamp experiments and puckology-ness


----------



## Guest

Chipping two cents of random info


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Beanosaurus said:


> Did you do any nutating?


Only when Mrs Systemic is out

Was nutating with my stock Reg Barber but am going to start with just straight tamping on the Pergatamp. With the EK grinder, difference between nutating and no nutating with the RB, with everything else held constant, is about 0.75 - 1.0 full point - that is - going from 6 -> 5 or 5 -> 4.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

jeebsy said:


> Does it come with the stand?


No, that's one I have already.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

coffeechap said:


> its flat and more than likely nutating as is the usual need on the ek43


Not with Turkish burrs.


----------



## jeebsy

The Systemic Kid said:


> No, that's one I have already.


I think the blurb says to keep in on a towel to preserve the edges. presumably one made from the highest quality Egyptian cotton


----------



## The Systemic Kid

For sure


----------



## Xpenno

The Systemic Kid said:


> First shot I pulled choked the LI despite everything being the same - dose and tamp. Backed off the grind quite a bit on the next shot which was much nearer the mark. Really is the dog's bollocks.


I found this also, makes a big difference to the required grind. It's amazing how such a seemingly simple tool can make such a difference







I also notices that when I knocked the puck out I went from the basket being nearly clean to really clean!


----------



## MarkyP

jeebsy said:


> Any update on the Jenstamp, Dave?


+1


----------



## MarkyP

and can I get one with a wenge handle?


----------



## jeebsy

Xpenno said:


> I found this also, makes a big difference to the required grind. It's amazing how such a seemingly simple tool can make such a difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also notices that when I knocked the puck out I went from the basket being nearly clean to really clean!


Before I do something I regret, do you think it affects taste?


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Before I do something I regret, do you think it affects taste?


I never used to like funk before the pergtamp....


----------



## coffeechap

The Systemic Kid said:


> Not with Turkish burrs.


ah thanks patrick you do need to with the coffee burrs though especially on light roasts


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> Before I do something I regret, do you think it affects taste?


I'll let you know later on


----------



## coffeechap

no update at the mo, will know tomorrow.


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> I never used to like funk before the pergtamp....


Funk as in the has bean natural sense or you weren't keen on James Brown?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

jeebsy said:


> Before I do something I regret, do you think it affects taste?


In the sense that it improves extraction levels (which MP asserts) but that needs to be tested on the bench.


----------



## garydyke1

The Systemic Kid said:


> Not with Turkish burrs.


Nor the newer EK burrs


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> Nor the newer EK burrs


The ones that don't officially exist according to Mahlkonig.....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> I never used to like funk before the pergtamp....


what, like this??

View attachment 9288


----------



## coffeechap

gary had them specially made spence


----------



## Xpenno

coffeechap said:


> gary had them specially made spence


I'm starting to think that this might be the case!


----------



## Charliej

MWJB said:


> Have you seen the patent?


It's what Matt Perger replied to a question of mine in a blog thread when I asked what on earth was patentable and he had also never previously heard of another trap profile tamper base.


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> no update at the mo, will know tomorrow.


Add me to the list of people who want one of these off Jens please Dave.


----------



## coffeechap

will start a list on the torr thread for those interested in the 58.5 flat trap torr


----------



## forzajuve

Not sure if this has been covered, but to add to this if thinking of getting a Pergtamp, you can buy a separate base only perg with a Reg Barber thread (Has Bean sell them). Worth noting that the thread on a Reg Barber is the same as on a Motta. So if you already have a RB or a Motta you can Pergtamp away for the (relatively) cheap price of ~£65.


----------



## forzajuve

Meant to do this a while back to follow up but here is the what I am calling "Perginald" tamper.









I've always liked the feel that the RB gives in the hand, the perg base is a great fit and all I will say is that it has reduced channeling/spritzing significantly.


----------



## Taff

forzajuve said:


> Not sure if this has been covered, but to add to this if thinking of getting a Pergtamp, you can buy a separate base only perg with a Reg Barber thread (Has Bean sell them). Worth noting that the thread on a Reg Barber is the same as on a Motta. So if you already have a RB or a Motta you can Pergtamp away for the (relatively) cheap price of ~£65.


Awesome news. I have a spare motta!


----------

